# Sassy's Journey



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you for all the PM's and posts asking about Sassy. I should have posted earlier, but we have been very focused on researching Sassy's disease to make the best possible decisions. 

After we got back from Auburn I began reading a Yahoo board about dogs with GME. A vet neurologist at a well known animal hospital in Boston is having wonderful success using a chemotherapy drug called Lomustine. He has a fantastic record with the dogs going into a long term remission. We faxed this doctor last Monday and he contacted us and our vet immediately. We had Sassy go in for blood work, he formulated a treatment plan with our vet, and we start chemotherapy tomorrow. I don't know if this will work for Sassy, but I truly believe that we are still in the early stages of the disease and must treat aggressively. This is probably Sassy's best chance. The treatment will last for a year and she will take the drug once a month. Blood work will be done on a very rigid schedule to determine if the therapy is working. Hopefully the neurologist will be able to continue to work with our vet, though I am ready to go to Boston on a moment's notice if necessary.

She will be immune-suppressed and the doctor wanted the feeding tube removed to reduce the chance of infection. She is eating like a PIG! Jaimie (LadyM) has been here for a few days and will attest to this! Sassy has gained nearly a pound in the last 5 weeks. She can not be around strange dogs during the treatment so won't be going to the groomer. I took her in to the groomer last Thursday and we shaved her. It was kind of sad, but I am calling it Sassy's Chemo cut. My daughters are appalled but she is eating and she is alive so I think it is just fine. Jaimie bought her a cute little T-shirt to keep her warm. 

This will be a long journey for Sassy. Keep her in your thoughts and prayers. I will update you. Your concern for Sassy and for our family has warmed our hearts. Here is a photo of Sassy, the Chemo Cut and her new shirt from Dr. Jaimie.

Susan

PS. I don't feel comfortable posting the doctor's name on a forum, but I would be happy to provide further information to anyone who PM's or Emails me.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Susan,

I am so sorry you and Sassy have to go through this. I can't imagine how stressful this has been for you and your family.

This new doctor sounds great and I hope Sassy responds to the chemo therapy. She looks adorable in her chemo cut and little shirt.

Thank you for the update and I will keep you both in my thoughts.










Carla & Shotzi


----------



## szaballos (Feb 8, 2006)

Aaaawwwwww! Sassy looks so cute in her new haircut and shirt. We will continue to keep Sassy and your family in our prayers.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Awwwwww. Sassy looks very cute in her new cut.







Thank you for the update. I am sorry to hear that you both must go through this. Our thoughts will be with you in hopes that this is, indeed, the road to recovery.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan thank you so very much for the update on Sassy, I must say to look at her you would never know that she has a health issue, she looks just like a healthy little girl, her haircut is adorable and I love her little T-shirt, her little eyes are just so bright.
I will be thinking and praying that her new treatment is the answer to all that she has been through, that she continues to thrive and get her health back. Great big







to you all and especially to precious little Sassy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She looks darling in her short cut and cute shirt. That is great news that she has gained a pound. I hope and pray that this treatment will work.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sassy looks just as adorable in her "new-do" as in the long hair...and those gorgeous eyes just melt my heart!
Praying little Sassy responds well to the chemo... she's a spunky little girl and have no reason to think she won't!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Sassy's story and thinking about you all continues to bring tears to my eyes.
I hope that this treatment works better than everyone expected!!!
Thoughts and prayers coming your way as you embark on the first day of the treatments!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

It was good to hear some news about Sassy. I was wondering how she was doing.
I think her cut looks adorable and I know she is probably more comfortable. I pray the chemo will make a huge difference in her disease. Take care.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i saw someone said that you couldn't tell she was sick by the picture...well u cant even tell by being there really. she eats like a shark, barks and runs around, and comes for lots of attention. We are all crossing our fingers that this drug can do what the studies are showing. I've read his studies and Susan has read about some of his patients and it looks really promissing. Keep the positive thoughts coming!!!









just one thing about chemo..i know Susan had a misconception b4 I talked to her about it. It is nothing like in people. It isnt a horrible thing that causes severe illness and makes them miserable. They dont loose their hair, and they don't get the vomiting and loss of appetite. many people refuse chemo for their pets because of what they hear about in people, and what they have seen in a loved one going through it. So if anyone ever has to face this, at least hear what your vet has to say about it...like in Sassy's case it can add many HEALTHY years onto their life


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Susan, thanks for the update. I think about and pray for Sassy daily. It's wonderful news that she has gained a pound. She looks adorable in her new cut and in a year's time she can have her long hair back. May she continue to improve every day!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Susan,
I am so happy that there is a new light in this whole ordeal. You`ve been lucky to have fallen in the right hands over and over again and Sassy is such a lucky little one to have you as her mommy. 
Sassy, you and your family are in my daily prayers and i am sure this treatment is going to work wonders on her, i hope for a long happy life for this little angel. And she looks GREAT on her new cut and her new Tshirt!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I will continue to keep Sassy in my thoughts & prayers.







I think she is just as adorable in her new cut!







She has the most beautiful little face!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

You will continue to be in our thoughts and prayers.








Sassy looks so cute in her new shirt and haircut


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, she looks great! Thanks for the update, will keep you and Sassy in our prayers!


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow! This is all working out! I'm so happy for you guys. Prayers and positive thought really work!
PS:Love the Chemo Cut!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Susan, thanks for the update. I truly hope that this treatment will work wonders for your little girl. I still pray for her everyday. And she looks absolutely adorable in her new cut. She's so beautiful no matter what cut she's in. And I agree, you can't tell by looking at her that anything is wrong. Good luck with the chemo.









Jaimie, thanks for the info on the chemo. I didn't know either, but I was wondering if it affected animals the same way as people. It's so great to have you here for us.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

Sassy looks cute in her chemo cut







,, I'm so sorry that u have to go through this







but I'm glad that she gained weight, eating good and she playing around. I hope she will respond with her chemo treatment to cure her disease. Looking forward to hear from you soon and wish u all the good luck for your Sassy


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

I am so so sorry that your baby has to go thru this. Shr is a very lucky baby to have SUCH a WONDERFUL mommy. May I ask how old she is and what is her weight?
Jellybn1

Question for "Lady Montavia"? Are you a qualified vet? Jellybn1

I am so so sorry that your baby has to go thru this. Shr is a very lucky baby to have SUCH a WONDERFUL mommy. May I ask how old she is and what is her weight?
Jellybn1


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> I am so so sorry that your baby has to go thru this. Shr is a very lucky baby to have SUCH a WONDERFUL mommy. May I ask how old she is and what is her weight?
> Jellybn1
> 
> Question for "Lady Montavia"? Are you a qualified vet? Jellybn1
> ...


Sassy is 19 months, almost 20 months actually. Her usual weight is right around 5 pounds. During the course of this illness she had a low weight of 3pounds 11 ounces. At the vet this morning she was 4 pounds 10 ounces so we are overjoyed with the weight gain. 

I will answer for LadyMontava - she graduates from vet school in May. She is going to make a wonderful, caring vet, as evidenced by her involvement with Sassy's illness.

Thanks for all the posts. One treatment down and 11 more months to go.......


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Sassy will be in my thoughts throughout her treatment...and she looks t







otally cute in her chemo cut


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

I think her new cut is very cute! Good luck Sassy!!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Thank you Susan for the update on Sassy. I think of her and your family every day. We will continue to pray that she will receive the right treatment and live many long happy years. She looks so cute in her new haircut and shirt.







To all of you!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Awww she looks adorable, long hair, short hair it doesnt matter, we all just want the best for her and your family, Sassy is very much in our prayers


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sassy is one of the cutest Malts I've ever seen and I was so sad just thinking that she is suffering but then so happy to hear that she may not even know what's happening. I'm so glad that she is playing and doing the normal things they do. I keep praying.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I will certainly keep praying for Sassy and a good outcome on this treatment. She looks precious in her new "Chemo Cut" but still Sassy with her ponytail topknot!

We'll be following her progress and appreciate the way you keep us updated.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Susan, I pray that this treatment will help your precious Sassy. Stay strong. Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Susan, I love Sassy's new do, Matilda has the same cut. I am praying and will continue. Hugs to you and Sassy.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Susan your whole family especially little Sassy are in my prayers. It breaks my heart that your poor baby even has to go through this type of ordeal. Thank you for including a pic of Sassy. She really does remind me of kodie in that picture. Those little feet and little cute face..







She looks like such a sweetie..







Please give Sassy a big hug from kodie and me. Please try to keep taking pictures of Sassy to include in some of your updates!







Take care Susan... your stronger than you think.


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

only sassy could look so cute and cuddly in a chemo cut!!! i can't imagine how hard this is for you. you're doing ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING possible to help sassy and it's really inspiring. I know Sassy will pull through this like a champ and there will be many more years of sassiness to come!!!


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Sassy's new hairdo is adorable!! Good luck with the treatments. I will keep her and your family in my thoughts and prayers. 
Jess


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Susan I hope with all my heart that this is going to work. She is such a sweet little girl. And who cares about the long hair. The important thing is her health.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Sending big hugs to Sassy from myself and all my fur kidz. She will be in our thoughts and prayers. Stay Strong Sassy .
[attachment=3488:attachment]


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I just want to offer big huge hugs and support, love and thoughts are coming your way from me and Jack. We love you!! I hope it all works out perfectly.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks for the update Susan. I'm glad to hear there are promising options out there, and you found one. I'm continuing to pray for Sassy's long happy life...daily!!







She is lucky to have a wonderful Doctor Auntie Jaimie who is also a fabulous fashion consultant! Green is a great color for Sassy!!!!

xoxoxo,
am & the bc


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Susan, I have already told you this -- I think its so great that you found this vet and are trying new treatment. I love Sassy's chemo cut!!! She is beautiful regardless of the length of her hair







. Big







to you and your family.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> i saw someone said that you couldn't tell she was sick by the picture...well u cant even tell by being there really. she eats like a shark, barks and runs around, and comes for lots of attention. We are all crossing our fingers that this drug can do what the studies are showing. I've read his studies and Susan has read about some of his patients and it looks really promissing. Keep the positive thoughts coming!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chemo is not even that bad in people anymore. Plus, there are specific drugs like Tamoxifen, aromatase inhibitors in breast cancer that have very few side effects.

I just recently worked with an internal medicine resident (for humans) who used to have a little shih tzu/poodle mix dog that developed a "highly differentiated T cell lymphoma" at the age of 12 yrs old. She was offered chemo for her dog but decided not to do it. Instead, she (herself) treated her dog with prednisone. The dog lived for another 2 years and ended up dying at 14!!!!!! I found that to be amazing plus the diagnosis was such a rare one. This isn't really relevant here at all but the whole chemo thing reminded me of this story.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm so glad you found the doctor, Sassy looks great.. We're praying for you


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Sassy looks beautiful no matter what her hair style is, she's just a precious little honey!














I will continue to pray for you, Sassy and your entire family!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan, I am so glad to hear this news! I don't know why, but this thread never came up for me...I had to search for it. I love Sassy's expression in that photo...she looks darling. We are all extremely fortunate to have such a wonderful "in house" consultant in soon to be Dr. Jamie. I will continue the prayers and postive thoughts and wish you and Sassy only the best!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Susan-
Just wanted to join in with the others and let you know that we are still pulling for you guys, and thinking of you. I am so thankful that you found another option for Miss Sassy. She is just adorable in her new cut, and her twin is equally cute in her long hair. You get to show off your malts in each style at the same time


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I am so happy to hear about this new treatment modality, and hope and pray that it will work wonders for Sassy! BTW, she is adorable with hair long, short, upside down.....she's simply a beautiful lil baby doll! My thoughts are with her, and with you and your family.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Sassy is beautiful, weather her hair is long or short. We are all praying for you. I'm glad you found out about the treatment. Hugs, Cindy


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Susan,

So glad to hear that there is something out there that will help Sassy. In spite of all that she has been through she still is a raving beauty. My prayers are with you and Sassy and the rest of your family for her continued recovery. 

Stay strong,
Lynda


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

We have had Sassy in our prayer and are so thankful you are her Mommy. She looks adorable and we will continue to pray for her good health and your peace of mind.

Melanie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sassy continues to eat and grow stronger. Today she had her first bloodwork since the chemo began. I will post once I know about the results. My vet and the doctor in Boston will continue to base the treatment on the results of this and future bloodwork.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan you made my day!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

The doctor in Boston called me last night. Sassy's bloodwork looks fine with regards to the liver. She tolerates the Prednisone well and we will go to a lower dose tomorrow so he isn't worried about liver anymore. The White Blood Count (WBC) hasn't gone down yet with the Lomustine. This was to be expected because they are trying to get to the right dosage without giving her too much. He will step that up next month and warned me that we'd probably have to step it up the following month before it really kicked in to do the job. He is very pleased that she is eating so well and thriving. 

We will just continue with the Prednisone and then give the Lomustine on April 1 and continue to monitor her blood and general health. I will continue to keep you posted....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

GREAT news Susan! I will continue to keep you and Sassy in my thoughts and prayers!!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Excellent!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan, this is very good to hear. Thanks so much for the update....


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Such positive news! How is her activity level? Has Sadie adjusted to Sassy's new personality after becoming sick?


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Sassy is just gorgeous- what a irresistable little face. I will be keeping you and your family and adorable Sassy in my thoughts and prayers. It breaks my heart that anyone has to deal with something like this, but Sassy is so lucky to have a patient and loving mommy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Susan, I am so glad Sassy is doing better, just wanted to let you know I am still praying. Hugs to you and Sassy


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Susan.. I was so happy to come and see that little Sassy-girl is coming along so nicely and that her bood work was showing good results! HORRAY!!!!!!!!








The prayers will continue for your sweet little girl!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

what a little trooper she is! go sassy! cheers, and margaritas to a long happy life for the spunky little Sassy Girl!

ann marie and the "go sassy! getting better makes mommies less worried, doesnt it?" buttercup


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> what a little trooper she is! go sassy! cheers, and margaritas to a long happy life for the spunky little Sassy Girl!
> 
> ann marie and the "go sassy! getting better makes mommies less worried, doesnt it?" buttercup[/B]


Valletta will certainly join "The Cup" in her cheers for Sassy....give me an S, give me an A give me an SSY what does it spell? SASSY! BTW, pass the margaritas please....

Susan, thank you for the update.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks so much for the update, Susan. I am so happy to hear the good news














about your sweet baby girl, Sassy.







Our good thoughts and prayers will continue!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you Susan for the update, Sassy is one very special little girl and what a little fighter she is. You go Sassy


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Good news!







Thanks for the update. We will continue to pray for little Sassy!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Glad to hear Sassy is doing better. Hugs to you and Sassy.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What good news! Sassy continues to amaze everyone. Thank you for keeping us updated, it means a lot to so many of us.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Get better, sweet one. You are in our thoughts and prayers.

Samsonsmom


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> The doctor in Boston called me last night. Sassy's bloodwork looks fine with regards to the liver. She tolerates the Prednisone well and we will go to a lower dose tomorrow so he isn't worried about liver anymore. The White Blood Count (WBC) hasn't gone down yet with the Lomustine. This was to be expected because they are trying to get to the right dosage without giving her too much. He will step that up next month and warned me that we'd probably have to step it up the following month before it really kicked in to do the job. He is very pleased that she is eating so well and thriving.
> 
> We will just continue with the Prednisone and then give the Lomustine on April 1 and continue to monitor her blood and general health. I will continue to keep you posted....[/B]


Susan,

Great news!! Its great to hear that Sassy's bloodwork looks fine and her prednisone will be decreased!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is wonderful!







So happy for you and Sassy!


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

Sassy is so darn cute. I wish you the best with your little baby. I will pray for you and your family. Good Luck with your baby...

Stephanie


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

glad to hear that everything is working out Susan!







Sassy is a strong little girl! Your whole family remains in my prayers


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Susan,

How is Sassy doing? Maybe I missed more updates somewhere else?? I hope she is doing well.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan,

I am sorry I have not been around to say that I am thinking of you, your family and your little fluffbuts. I pray for your little girl every single day even though I have not been online. She is one of those sweet angels who have captured my heart and will always be in the prayers....as will others on this site, no matter if I am here on a regular basis or if I disappear for a couple of weeks with my own illness. 

Please know that I wish you all the very best with Sassy's recovery....because I know, I just know that she will be with us a really long long time....because there are too many of us who do pray for her.

Susan


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Susan,I was happy to come on and find our sweet Sassy doing well! Prayers will continue for girl!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Any new updates on the Sassy girl? Pictures of the beautiful girl???? (i'm going pic crazy







dont mind me







)


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Susan,

I got approved last night and finally found your posts about Sassy. I'm at work crying for you and Sassy as I know the road you have ahead of you. You'll recall that we talked about Sassy and my Sophie who died from NME.

Please keep in touch and let us know all about her progress. I'll be praying that the vets have finally found a way to help our little ones with GME and NME.

Big Hugs,
Cathy


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello Susan,

I am a newbie here. I want to let you know that I hope Sassy gets better and my thoughts are with Sassy, you and your family. She really is so adorable, I wish I could hug her, what a darling. 

- Geeta


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have been wondering how little Sassy is doing, I am still keeping her in my thoughts and prayers along with Susan and family


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry that I haven't posted recently. There is no news! I figure that no news is good news. Sassy is doing fine with the Prednisone and she will have her 2nd dose of chemo on April 1. This dosage will be higher and the first 2 weeks are the most critical for her. She now weighs 5 pounds and she looks good, she is active, and she eats like a horse. 

The next concern will be about shots. She got sick before it was time for her yearly shots. According to the GME Board on Yahoo often the shots will cause a GME dog to go down very quickly. The doctor in Boston doesn't want to do anything right now, but I don't know if I can allow her to ever have any shots. If this chemo does put her into remission I would absolutely die if the shots started it all over again. 

We continue to be thankful for each good day that we have. I'm sorry that I haven't been around much lately. I've been busy planning a cruise, buying a house for Megan in Hattiesburg (to be used as a rental property) and working toward rebuilding our house. My dad had a knee replacement last week and I came to Jackson to stay at our condo for a week with my daughter. I'll try to do better about posting. I do appreciate all the posts and the PM's.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan, thanks for the update....Sassy now weighs more than Valletta! Since Sassy is an indoor pet, I agree with your decision not to give her any shots. Please know that we think of you often and we are still keeping Sassy in our intentions.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm glad she is doing better. I think Sassy needs to have a Blog







so we can all check on her time to time


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hi Susan and thank you for the update, I am so happy to see that Sassy is doing so well and I sure can understand your reluctance on the shots. If I were you I would go with your heart on that one and decide what you think is best for Sassy. I guess having the chemo will weaken her immunity but if you keep her well protected perhaps the shots can wait. 
Keeping Sassy, you and your family in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> I am so sorry that I haven't posted recently. There is no news! I figure that no news is good news. Sassy is doing fine with the Prednisone and she will have her 2nd dose of chemo on April 1. This dosage will be higher and the first 2 weeks are the most critical for her. She now weighs 5 pounds and she looks good, she is active, and she eats like a horse.
> 
> The next concern will be about shots. She got sick before it was time for her yearly shots. According to the GME Board on Yahoo often the shots will cause a GME dog to go down very quickly. The doctor in Boston doesn't want to do anything right now, but I don't know if I can allow her to ever have any shots. If this chemo does put her into remission I would absolutely die if the shots started it all over again.
> 
> We continue to be thankful for each good day that we have. I'm sorry that I haven't been around much lately. I've been busy planning a cruise, buying a house for Megan in Hattiesburg (to be used as a rental property) and working toward rebuilding our house. My dad had a knee replacement last week and I came to Jackson to stay at our condo for a week with my daughter. I'll try to do better about posting. I do appreciate all the posts and the PM's.[/B]


Susan,

Thanks for the update on Sassy. I have been thinking about her and hoping she is doing well!! I definitely wouldn't do the vaccines. Even when I fly with Miko (which is fairly often), I never get asked for his vaccine record. Plus, since she won't be going outside because she is immunosuppressed anyways, there is really no reason for vaccines!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=165962
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Susan,
So glad to hear Sassy is doing so well! I echo OKW says about the shots. No way would I give her the shots. Probably never again. God Bless.
Dee


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Susan,
My prayers are with Sassy and your family. Im glad to read that she is staying strong


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Susan,

I am so relieved to hear that Sassy is doing so much better!! I have her in my thoughts daily and also, like everyone else, have been wondering how she was doing.

Keep up the great job of caring for her!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey everyone,
Things sure have been busy on our board lately with so many in need of good thoughts and prayers. I continue to appreciate every single post, PM, and email.

Sassy had her 2nd chemo treatment this morning. Hopefully this dosage will begin to suppress the immune system. The vet will be doing bloodwork on Friday, April 7, and will then confer with the Neurologist in Boston. I will keep you posted. 

Sassy's hair is growing in a little from the "Chemo cut". She is still eating great. In fact, I've had to cut back a little on the food because she eats every single thing that we offer. She is interacting with Sadie more and more. I just hope she tolerates this Chemo treatment well. 

Thanks again for your unwavering support,
Susan


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so happy she is doing much better than before. I will pray that the blood test will show you major improvements and I hope she just gets better and better every day.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am happy to hear that Sassy is still doing well also. She sure is a fighter!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Glad she is doing so well!!! Hugs and prayers continue coming your way!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

It sure is good to hear some positive news!! Stay strong Sassy!!







and Susan (of course!)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That's great news, Susan!!! [attachment=4541:attachment]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> Hey everyone,
> Things sure have been busy on our board lately with so many in need of good thoughts and prayers. I continue to appreciate every single post, PM, and email.
> 
> Sassy had her 2nd chemo treatment this morning. Hopefully this dosage will begin to suppress the immune system. The vet will be doing bloodwork on Friday, April 7, and will then confer with the Neurologist in Boston. I will keep you posted.
> ...


Susan,
I read your update and think back to when eating was such a problem with little Sassy and thank God for her continued improvement! I am praying she tolerates this chemo well and continues on the road to being a "sassy" little Sassy!!! she's an amazing little girl.. and you are an amazing mom to her!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Continuing prayers for our little Sassy girl. Bless her little heart


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

To Sassy and her family


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

It's so heartening to hear such good news about our Sassy! I know it's going to be a stressful, anxiety-filled year for all of us as pray this chemo works its magic on Sassy's illness. She is such a darling and very lucky to have such a loving and loyal Mom.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you so much for the update Susan, it sure is good to see little Sassy is doing so well, I will be keeping you all and Sassy in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So glad to hear Sassy is improving. BOth of you will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan,

It is so nice to know that prayers work....and it sounds like they are truly making a difference in your little Sassy's life. I am glad that you were able to get her to the people who can help her the most, and that you and the family are able to give those healing hugs.

S


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

There is nothing like a pup with a full belly! I am so glad that Sassy continues to do well. Our fingers are crossed here for a smooth chemo treatment.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

susan u should take a video of that shark eating! it's one impressive sight!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Little Miss Sassy is active and doing great. I don't know if all that activity means that the chemo hasn't kicked in or not???? Guess we'll know when she has bloodwork. In any case she is doing just fine.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Susan, I'm so glad to hear Sassy doing well.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

AWww,
Prayers for SaSsy.. Very brave baby..


All The Best,
Andrea


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> Little Miss Sassy is active and doing great. I don't know if all that activity means that the chemo hasn't kicked in or not???? Guess we'll know when she has bloodwork. In any case she is doing just fine.[/B]


You show 'em little Sassy girl!!

Susan, how many treatments do the Drs think she'll have to have?...or does it all depend upon the blood work? I pray God will continue to watch over little Sassy and using these Drs and the meds he will totally heal her!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm so glad that Sassy continues to do so well. I think about her all the time. She will remain in my prayers.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

It sounds like Sassy is really getting back to normal, I will continue praying for you!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Just checking in and I am so pleased to see that Sassy is taking her treatment so well















Keep up the good work Sassy, you are one inspirational little girl.







s to ya Sassy and your mommy too cos she is one special mommy to care for you with so much love


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sending love and continued prayers your way


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes! More love and prayers for Sassy. I always add "thank you Lord, for saving this little life".


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I am glad she is doing so well, and I hope she continues with her progress.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Another short update.....we go this morning for bloodwork. Unfortunately Sassy had a seizure last night. And another in the middle of the night. And another this morning. I'm pretty freaked out by the whole thing. I'm glad we already had an appointment to see the vet. I will let you know what happens.....


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Susan, I am so sorry to hear this. I have been following her progress every chance I get and was happy she seemed to be doing quite well, so this news came as a shock. I will continue to keep Sassy in my thoughts and prayers and hope you your vet has an immediate treatment to stop these seizures from happening again.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Susan, I am so sorry to hear this.... Please keep us posted.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan I am so sorry to hear this and my thoughts and prayers are with you and little Sassy, I will pray this is a temporary thing and will pass very quickly


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Keeping you and Sassy in our thoughts


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg... i'm in shock that Sassy keeps having these seizures...







please update us as soon as you can... stay strong Susan...














Sassy is in my prayers


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Please keep us updated....thoughts and prayers for you guys


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

They are doing comprehensive bloodwork and my vet is going to consult with the doctor is Boston ASAP. Meanwhile we've had seizure #4. Darn it!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I wonder what happened ?!! She was doing so well . I'm glad that you have the best doctors around you and they will take care of this problem. I will pray as hard as I can that she has no more seizures and that she gets better very soon


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan,

I am so sorry to hear about little Sassy....prayers have never stopped for this little one. I hope that this is just a temporary side effect of all the medications in the chemo. 

Hugs to you and her.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

You & Sassy will be in me 'n Tanner's prayers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Susan, you and Sassy are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that!







You both are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sassy is at the vets for a while. We got back and she started having a different kind of problem where she was twitching and foaming and her gums were white. It was strongly suggested that I take her back right away which I did. They will start valium and want to observe her this afternoon. If they can't get the seizures under control then we'll put her at a 24 hour emergency hospital and let them give her meds and watch her all night. Sorry the news isn't better. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh Susan, I am so very sorry.







I can't imagine how stressful this has been for you. I will keep Sassy in my thoughts and prayers.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh shoot!! not what I wanted to hear. Way to wreck my day Sassy, you've got to stop this. I'm praying the doctors know what to do to help her.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I was deeply saddened to hear the news about poor Sassy.







My thoughts are with you and her.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Susan I am so sorry you are going through this. Stay strong for little Sassy, she needs you







. I am praying for her, hope to hear some better news soon.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry







your little Sassy is so very sick.Hang in there Sassy







girl.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

So sorry Sassy is having a rough time...big hugs to her and your family


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Susan, just reading of Sassy's setback brought tears to my eyes.... and a "thud" in my heart... can only imagine how difficult this must be for you.
The prayers are going out like crazy for her!!!

Come sweet little girl!! pull thru this and get back to the road to recovery!!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm praying for you Sassy!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

This brings tears to my eyes too. I'm so sorry for all you are going through. If prayers will heal her, then she will be better very soon, because there are many prayers for her now and always.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Susan, I was so wanted today to be the best with her blood work today. I am so sorry about the seizures. Bless your hearts, this is so sad.







My thoughts and prayers are with you. Julia


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sassy is home for now. She is very agitated, but hasn't had any more seizing since they started her on some medications. She did use her potty pad for the first time since morning. They haven't been able to regulate her body temp. We were allowed to bring her home to see if she'd be less nervous here, but will have to take her to the hospital if her temp gets to 103. She is better but still seems trembly. 

I really wish I had a better feeling about this......


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I just don't know what to say other than you're in my prayers and we're all pulling for you! Get better Sassy!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I will keep praying that Sassy will soon be feeling much better, poor little girl has been through so much and you too Susan,







s to you as it must be heartbreaking for you to see her like this.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan,

I am praying extra hard for your little girl!!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I am just terrible worried. That poor baby! Have they said what they think is going on? Would the chemo have caused this? I'll keep you and Sassy in my thoughts and prayers. I feel for you Susan.








It must be very hard for you.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Susan--- We are all praying for sweet Sassy




































Hugs,
Cindy


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

sassy!! you must get better, you are makin your momma and all of us worryworryworry







i wish i could send you some peanut butter to make it all better.









lub n' noselicks,
the buttercup and her ann marie


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Susan, I am very sad to hear of Sassy's seizures. I am so glad she is home with you. She and your whole family are in my (and my husband's) thoughts. Keep us updated!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

[attachment=4825:attachment]


sassy was just rushed to the ER for having a temp of 105


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

My prayers are with all of you, two legged and 4 legged... ((( hugs )))


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

This just breaks my heart and my prayers are with your family and beautiful Sassy. Stay stong, and give her as many hugs and kisses as she will accept. Poor Sassy, what a draining situation.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone and thanks to Jaimie for posting about Sassy's trip to the ER. She is going to spend the night in ICU because we can't control her temperature. It was 101.8 and an hour later it was over 105. We put her in cold water bath and started packing ice packs around her and headed to ER. It was 104 when we arrived at the hospital. The doctor is wonderful and they will work on reducing the temps. Meanwhile my usual vet will be tracking down the neurologist tomorrow. I hope to know more then.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Is there any news on how little Sassy is doing this morning, I have been thinking of her all night and praying that this is a temporary set back and she is feeling much better this morning


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

We finally heard from the Neurologist in Boston. He has now spoken with us twice as well as our local vet and the doctor at the ER. Sassy continues to have uncontrollable tremors which are generating too much heat for her body. They are using cool water baths to keep her temp down until we can get the tremors to subside. They are uping the Prednisone and hope within a few days that she will settle down. She'll remain in ICU under close observation. This is a recurrence of the GME. Each time that she has an episode her neurologic deficits get worse. I don't know what that will mean this time, but it isn't a good thing at all. Hopefully we'll be able to get the GME back under control and the chemo drug will be able to kick in and do what it is supposed to do. Right now her only plus is that her bloodwork continues to be excellent and she is very tolerant to all the drugs that they've been giving her.

Thank you all for everything. This has been a nightmare and I value and count on every kind post, PM, email, etc. I feel the good thoughts and the prayers as we all continue to watch and wait.......

Susan


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> We finally heard from the Neurologist in Boston. He has now spoken with us twice as well as our local vet and the doctor at the ER. Sassy continues to have uncontrollable tremors which are generating too much heat for her body. They are using cool water baths to keep her temp down until we can get the tremors to subside. They are uping the Prednisone and hope within a few days that she will settle down. She'll remain in ICU under close observation. This is a recurrence of the GME. Each time that she has an episode her neurologic deficits get worse. I don't know what that will mean this time, but it isn't a good thing at all. Hopefully we'll be able to get the GME back under control and the chemo drug will be able to kick in and do what it is supposed to do. Right now her only plus is that her bloodwork continues to be excellent and she is very tolerant to all the drugs that they've been giving her.
> 
> Thank you all for everything. This has been a nightmare and I value and count on every kind post, PM, email, etc. I feel the good thoughts and the prayers as we all continue to watch and wait.......
> 
> Susan[/B]



Thank you Susan for letting us know, hang in there, I know this is very stressful and tiring for you also, my thoughts and prayers will continue for you all and especially little Sassy, bless her little heart


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan, thank you so much for the update. I've been watching SM all morning to hear about Sassy. I'm so glad you were able to reach the vet in Boston. You guys are constantly in my thoughts. 

[attachment=4836:attachment]


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

still praying...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG!







I just logged on to this thread this morning and couldn't read fast enough to get through all the info.
I know you must be just sick with fear and worry Susan. Big hugs and lots of prayers coming yuor way!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and special prayers for Sassy girl







I can't imagine all she is going through, I just keep praying she will get better very soon







Big hugs to a very special little Sassy from me and Indy


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Keeping you and Sassy in our prayers and thoughts















Get better soon little girl


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> We finally heard from the Neurologist in Boston. He has now spoken with us twice as well as our local vet and the doctor at the ER. Sassy continues to have uncontrollable tremors which are generating too much heat for her body. They are using cool water baths to keep her temp down until we can get the tremors to subside. They are uping the Prednisone and hope within a few days that she will settle down. She'll remain in ICU under close observation. This is a recurrence of the GME. Each time that she has an episode her neurologic deficits get worse. I don't know what that will mean this time, but it isn't a good thing at all. Hopefully we'll be able to get the GME back under control and the chemo drug will be able to kick in and do what it is supposed to do. Right now her only plus is that her bloodwork continues to be excellent and she is very tolerant to all the drugs that they've been giving her.
> 
> Thank you all for everything. This has been a nightmare and I value and count on every kind post, PM, email, etc. I feel the good thoughts and the prayers as we all continue to watch and wait.......
> 
> Susan[/B]


Susan, thank you so much for the update. It sounds like you have found an amazing neurologist and well as your regular vet is pretty awesome too!!! I really hope that Sassy will get better soon, that her tremors will subside and her neuro deficits will be non-existent







.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> We finally heard from the Neurologist in Boston. He has now spoken with us twice as well as our local vet and the doctor at the ER. Sassy continues to have uncontrollable tremors which are generating too much heat for her body. They are using cool water baths to keep her temp down until we can get the tremors to subside. They are uping the Prednisone and hope within a few days that she will settle down. She'll remain in ICU under close observation. This is a recurrence of the GME. Each time that she has an episode her neurologic deficits get worse. I don't know what that will mean this time, but it isn't a good thing at all. Hopefully we'll be able to get the GME back under control and the chemo drug will be able to kick in and do what it is supposed to do. Right now her only plus is that her bloodwork continues to be excellent and she is very tolerant to all the drugs that they've been giving her.
> 
> Thank you all for everything. This has been a nightmare and I value and count on every kind post, PM, email, etc. I feel the good thoughts and the prayers as we all continue to watch and wait.......
> 
> Susan[/B]


Susan thank you for thinking of us here even with all you are going through. I am just sick over Sassy's setback. I'll be checking throughout the day. God be with you, and bless her.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of Sassy's setback. I pray that she will respond to the treatment she is receiving, and we will be hearing good Sassy updates soon.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I thought about Sassy all night. I am praying and hoping that we get some good news very soon.














seems like she is in good hands.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg.. I cant even imagin how or what your feeling right now Susan... this just breaks my heart...







Please try to stay strong... everyone is pullin for Sassy!







Shes in my prayers...


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Sassy and you are in our prayers


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Still thinking of poor Sassy. Susan I am so sorry for what you, your family and Sassy are going through right now. I will continue to pray for Sassy, sending big hugs your way.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Susan,

I've been thinking of you ever since you posted that Sassy was having a set back. I keep ckecking for news that she is recovering. I know EXACTLY what you are going through - all the love you are feeling for her and all the fears. You will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.

Big Hugs,

Cathy & Sophie who had NME


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh Susan, you and Sassy are in our hearts.....


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Love, Prayers and positive thoughts for poor little Sassy. I hope she starts doing better soon!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

A quick update.....the doctor in Boston has been in communication with the ICU several times throughout the day. He now believes that Sassy is septic from the Lomustine. I don't know exactly what that means but my husband seems to get it. Anyway, he thinks that this is not a relapse from the disease. They have started very powerful antibiotics and he hopes to see her fever going down in the next 24-36 hours. I guess that if they can get the sepsis under control then it is better that she may not have relapsed.

I hope you never have to go through this, but this doctor in Boston is a genius and considering that he isn't even getting paid for this consulting work, he is just wonderful. No matter what happens we'll be making a donation to his non-profit and sending him so thank you gifts. If anyone has info about great restaurants in Boston, please let me know. 

Now if Sassy will just hang in there till the meds start to work.....


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Susan,

Thank you for the update. I am praying for Sassy and you. I am so happy that the doctor in Boston is so wonderful. They are really life savers. I remember my pain with Nibbler and like you, I wish it upon no one.

Charmaine


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> A quick update.....the doctor in Boston has been in communication with the ICU several times throughout the day. He now believes that Sassy is septic from the Lomustine. I don't know exactly what that means but my husband seems to get it. Anyway, he thinks that this is not a relapse from the disease. They have started very powerful antibiotics and he hopes to see her fever going down in the next 24-36 hours. I guess that if they can get the sepsis under control then it is better that she may not have relapsed.
> 
> I hope you never have to go through this, but this doctor in Boston is a genius and considering that he isn't even getting paid for this consulting work, he is just wonderful. No matter what happens we'll be making a donation to his non-profit and sending him so thank you gifts. If anyone has info about great restaurants in Boston, please let me know.
> 
> Now if Sassy will just hang in there till the meds start to work.....[/B]


Poor little Sassy....let's hope she responds well to the antibiotic.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hang in there Sassy girl


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Susan, I can't begin to know what you are going through. I wait anxiously for updates and pray that it will be good news. Hang in there. Sassy has so many, many prayers coming her way.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> A quick update.....the doctor in Boston has been in communication with the ICU several times throughout the day. He now believes that Sassy is septic from the Lomustine. I don't know exactly what that means but my husband seems to get it. Anyway, he thinks that this is not a relapse from the disease. They have started very powerful antibiotics and he hopes to see her fever going down in the next 24-36 hours. I guess that if they can get the sepsis under control then it is better that she may not have relapsed.
> 
> I hope you never have to go through this, but this doctor in Boston is a genius and considering that he isn't even getting paid for this consulting work, he is just wonderful. No matter what happens we'll be making a donation to his non-profit and sending him so thank you gifts. If anyone has info about great restaurants in Boston, please let me know.
> 
> Now if Sassy will just hang in there till the meds start to work.....[/B]


Susan,

I think Sassy being septic is a somewhat better news than relapse from her disease. Sepsis means widespread infection, which probably occured from her being immunosupressed from her chemo drug (and possibly from steroids as well). Her total white blood cell count is probably low, which probably made it hard to diagnose sepsis for the ICU. Sassy is young and strong and the antibiotics should help a lot.

This doctor in Boston sounds amazing!!!! I keep checking this forum for news on Sassy... Thank you for updating us!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Susan, thank you for the update on Sassy. Poor baby, she is breaking my heart that all of this is happening to her and to your family. My thoughts and prayers are still with you. I will continue to check more often hoping for good news.







Julia


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the update, Susan. Your family and Sassy continue to be in my thoughts.....


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

AWWWW, I'm so sorry to hear about the complications, and glad you hear you have found a wonderful doctor in Boston. Sassy will be in our healing thoughts.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan thank you for taking the time to keep us informed, I can't begin to know what you are going through, but please know that my thoughts and prayers are there for you and little Sassy, I will pray that the anti-biotics will kick in and lower her temp and supress the infection








You are so very lucky to have such a wonderful doctor in Boston who is willing to help and donate his time, what a wonderful and kind man he must truly be.








Hang in there Sassy girl we know you can do it, you are a real little battler


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I hope that the antibiotics are the answer to this setback and that she pulls through this soon!
Continuing to send prayers your way...


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Hugs, prayers and positive thoughts are being sent your way.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the update! I had to check on "our little girl' before I went to bed. 
God willing the antibiotics will kick in and do their job quickly and little Sassy will once again be on her road to recovery!
Prayers and more prayers are on the way!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Susan, I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how stressful this has been for you and your family. Hopefully Sassy will respond to the antibiotics and will soon be coming home.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Susan,

I wish I had a magic word for you to save you and Sassy from all this. Don't though. Just prayers and good wishes full of positive energy.

And lots and lots of LOVE
















































































God bless you, Sassy and your family and the staff working on Sassy.

Melanie


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Susan,
I hope the antibiotics do the job and little Sassy quickly recovers from this setback







We will continue to keep you and Sassy in our thoughts and prayers. Thank you for keeping us updated


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

We continue to check on Sassy at the ICU. I spoke with the neurologist a short time ago and she seems to be improving now that the antibiotics have been introduced. He feels that this is a complication that ties into the chemo drug. For the next dosage they will lower the Lomustine and add in another drug at midmonth. Her temperature has stabilized and she is more alert. John and I will take some food over because I am sure she isn't eating their food. I'm hoping that she can come home tomorrow night. I haven't seen her yet, so will know more once we do. For the minute she seems to be holding her own. Hopefully this trend will continue. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Sounds like better news! 

You are still in our prayers for even more good news!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Good morning Susan......Thank you for the update. I'm so glad Sassy is improving on the antibiotics!!







I'm hoping she'll continue this trend. I can't imagine what her tiny body has gone through and yet here she is improving! Truly an answer to prayer and also some very good medical help.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

keep the prayers coming!!! they are working!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> keep the prayers coming!!! they are working!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Susan, thanks for the update on Sassy. As you know, your SM family is there praying for Sassy and you.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

We lit two candles in church this morning...one for Sassy, the other for Marj.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

It just breaks my heart that both of you have been going through this. I am keeping you both in my prayers and pray that Sassy continues to improve. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

sounds very encouraging!!! the prayers continue for little Sassy!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you Susan for the encouraging news, Sassy is constantly on our minds and our prayers are still coming yours and her way.









Keep fighting little Sassy girl, we know you can do it, we are so proud of you


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Susan,

Thanks for giving us regular updates. It's good to hear that there is improvement! You both will continue to be in my thoughts and my prayers.

Cathy


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am so glad to hear that Sassy is doing better with antibiotics







!! Yeah, go sassy!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sassy is home! She is pretty limp and not moving much. Her temps have been down for 24 hours and the doc says that she'd probably be better off here. She'll see her regular vet tomorrow morning. Bad news is that she is now having some GI bleeding from the non-steroidals that they used to reduce fever. She is also back to not eating. Hopefully this is due to being away from home and from feeling poorly. I'll start syringing food and hope that she'll get her appetite back quickly. Hopefully we'll have a quiet night!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> Sassy is home! She is pretty limp and not moving much. Her temps have been down for 24 hours and the doc says that she'd probably be better off here. She'll see her regular vet tomorrow morning. Bad news is that she is now having some GI bleeding from the non-steroidals that they used to reduce fever. She is also back to not eating. Hopefully this is due to being away from home and from feeling poorly. I'll start syringing food and hope that she'll get her appetite back quickly. Hopefully we'll have a quiet night![/B]


I bet she is glad to be home! I'm glad she is doing a little better and hope her bleeding stops soon. Have a good night Sassy! We'll be thinking about you and praying...


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm glad to hear Sassy is home and doing a little better. I hope with your love and excellent care she will begin to eat as well.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!














SO happy to hear she is home! Will keep her in our thoughts and prayers...so happy for you!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Susan I have been gone since last Thursday and am just now catching up on Sassy. Please know that you and your baby have been and will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Susan, I will be keeping an eye on this thread this morning to find out about the vet report.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Sassy is home! She is pretty limp and not moving much. Her temps have been down for 24 hours and the doc says that she'd probably be better off here. She'll see her regular vet tomorrow morning. Bad news is that she is now having some GI bleeding from the non-steroidals that they used to reduce fever. She is also back to not eating. Hopefully this is due to being away from home and from feeling poorly. I'll start syringing food and hope that she'll get her appetite back quickly. Hopefully we'll have a quiet night![/B]


I am so glad to hear that Sassy is home!! I hope her GI bleeding resolves soon (is it just when she poops or more often or is it oral ?).














I keep updating my hubby on Sassy too!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

We are back from the vet's. I didn't know if they would want her to stay there during the day, but the vet said she would get more attention here and she doesn't seem to be in crisis. I can be back there in 10 minutes if necessary. Her temp is still down but the thermometer was bloody. She finally peed and she is drinking water and plenty of it. Even though she's been uninterested in food, she finally has started putting the food in her mouth, chewing a little and then spitting it back out. This is better than the anorexia. I am force feeding maxi cal every 3 hours. Her weight was down about 5 ounces but I can deal with that. She is much peppier now, though the behavior seems kind of hyper at times. She is not bleeding from her rectum or mouth, but they warned us to expect bloody stools until they could get that under control. I hope that this is the beginning of a return to normal activity and eating...What a weekend!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I pray that Sassy will continue to improve. Maybe the two of you can get some much deserved rest this afternoon.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Bless your heart and Sassy's too. Prayers will continue.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Whew ! What a relief that the vet wants to send her home because I suppose that if she was extremely ill he wouldn't let her leave. This sounds positive for her condition or I choose to take it that way. I continue to hope and pray for the best.







Julia


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, Susan, my heart just breaks for what you are going through. I'm glad things seem to be turning around for the better and I hope that it will continue in this positive direction.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Our prayers for Sassy's continued return to health are daily.









Keep yourself healthy to take care of Sassy. We also have your family in our prayers.

God Bless,
Melanie


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Sassy is home! She is pretty limp and not moving much. Her temps have been down for 24 hours and the doc says that she'd probably be better off here. She'll see her regular vet tomorrow morning. Bad news is that she is now having some GI bleeding from the non-steroidals that they used to reduce fever. She is also back to not eating. Hopefully this is due to being away from home and from feeling poorly. I'll start syringing food and hope that she'll get her appetite back quickly. Hopefully we'll have a quiet night![/B]


Awwww poor little Sassy she has been through so much, I will continue to pray that she will bounce back and start eating and feeling better now she is home.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I just wanted to give another quick update on Sassy. She is doing much better since we brought her home from the ICU on Sunday night. As the day progressed yesterday she steadily ate more and more. I don't think the anorexia is coming back and that is a huge relief. She is taking a 5 or 6 different medications and she has to go back tomorrow for more blood work. Hopefully she will return to normal soon. Right now she is still a bit disoriented and her usual behaviors are somewhat missing. Sadie, who can sometimes be a little testy, has been very patient - mostly leaving Sassy alone. Sassy and I have been sleeping in the guest room on a trundle bed which I leave down on the floor. She seems more comfortable in her carry bag so I like having her right by the bed so I can hear every movement. 

This continues to be a difficult time for my husband and me. John has been reading this thread and is overwhelmed by the outpouring of support, the prayers and the concern. While I knew it would be there, he just hasn't realized what a family the people on this board are. I feel honored to be part of this group.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

You are right Susan, we are a big family and we will continue to pray for Sassy's recovery









I feel encouraged that our prayers are being heard when I hear that Sassy is improving and at least eating, that warms my heart to know she has such a fighting nature, bless her little heart









Take care, and warm thoughts and prayers are still coming your way for Sassy, yourself and hubby at this very difficult and trying time


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Susan,Thnaks for the update.I havent been on for some time and this was one of the first threads I went too.Im glad to hear our sweet Sassy is feeling better







Many many hugs to you and John.You all continue to be in my prayers


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Susan,

Still thinking of you guys here. Thanks for the updates. It makes me so sad that you all are going through these ups and downs... what a nightmare. These downs she is having are really downs, aren't they (miss sassy, stop doing that, you hear!)?







I hope she continues to improve. Continuing to pray for her and your family.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So glad to hear that Sassy continued to improve yesterday. Hopefully, each new day will find her feeling better and better. The prayers will continue for her and your family.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

So great to hear Sassy is progressing and how sweet her sister Sadie is!









You and yours continue to be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, wonderful news. I am so glad that she is eating. What a relief. And how sweet of Sadie to sense that something is not quite right and being so good.... 

I hope and pray that things continue in this positive direction.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> I just wanted to give another quick update on Sassy. She is doing much better since we brought her home from the ICU on Sunday night. As the day progressed yesterday she steadily ate more and more. I don't think the anorexia is coming back and that is a huge relief. She is taking a 5 or 6 different medications and she has to go back tomorrow for more blood work. Hopefully she will return to normal soon. Right now she is still a bit disoriented and her usual behaviors are somewhat missing. Sadie, who can sometimes be a little testy, has been very patient - mostly leaving Sassy alone. Sassy and I have been sleeping in the guest room on a trundle bed which I leave down on the floor. She seems more comfortable in her carry bag so I like having her right by the bed so I can hear every movement.
> 
> This continues to be a difficult time for my husband and me. John has been reading this thread and is overwhelmed by the outpouring of support, the prayers and the concern. While I knew it would be there, he just hasn't realized what a family the people on this board are. I feel honored to be part of this group.[/B]


Thanks so much for the update, Susan!! I am so glad to hear that Sassy is doing so much better. Even my husband (who really couldn't care less about this forum) is asking daily about Sassy's progress!! I am so proud of him







. 

I am hoping and praying for her quick recovery!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad to hear the update...Olga they know why she is having the bleeding..its from a combination of drugs...

hope sassy becomes the big shark that she was before!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so glad she is doing better and eating a little more. I believe she will be back to normal in no time. I will continue to pray







and thank you so much for updating us.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

SOOo Happy to hear she is doing better!
I will continue to pray for your baby and hope that all goes well..


Andrea~


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG! How did I miss this thread? 

I'm glad to hear that Sassy is doing better now.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

As I have said before... every step in the right direction is cause for celebration! 
Keep heading the way you're going little Sassy girl.. you're getting there!!!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Hugs to you, Sassy, and your whole family... Jack and I are thinking of you and hoping for the best!!


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

SOOOoooo good to hear she is feeling better






























... much love hug and prayers!!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

noselicks to Miss Sassy (and her mommy and daddy!) from a buttercup. butter also sends continued thoughts of opened peanut butter jars and popcorn rain, things that always make a buttercup feel better. 

continued prayers and wishes for a speedy recovery from cleveland~~~~























ann marie and the buttercup


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I just got caught up on this thread and I am so glad Sassy is back home and getting better. What a rough weekend you guys had. I have continued to pray for Sassy and family and will continue to do so. When Tucker was in the hospital with parvo, he got sepsis also. I know that Sassy's illness is much more serious, but I will never forget all the love and prayers from so many on this site that helped me get through that difficult time and it is an honor for me to send my love and prayers in return for Sassy. This truly is a big loving family and I am so glad to be a part of it. Much love to our little Sassy. Get better soon sweetie.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Susan, I am so happy to hear that Sassy is improving and is eating again!!! I hope she has put this setback behind her and will continue to get better as each day goes by. Thanks for your updates, with all that has gone on this past weekend, I really appreciate you taking the time to let us know about Sassy's condition. Take care of yourself & hubby too.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Hugs to Sassy and her family







Stay strong sweety


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww! So so so so so happy to hear she is doing better







...and that Saddie is being good with her







! Thanks again for the update...sending lots of hugs ur way!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

to Sassy and her Family


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh your sassy has been though so much.. I'm glad to here she is doing better. Lots of prayers. Hang in there sassy soon you will be back to your wonderful self.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh my gosh, I don't know how I missed this thread yesterday. I am so happy to hear that Sassy







is eating and doing better. My thoughts and prays will continue for a speedy recovery.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm glad to hear the good news!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am so relieved for you and your family that Sassy is doing better. Prayers work!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I hope Sassy had a wonderful day today and continues to feel better each day!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> I hope Sassy had a wonderful day today and continues to feel better each day!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!! I hope Sassy is doing better!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

It's Thursday - a week since this whole latest chapter started. Sassy is a tiny bit better each day. She is pacing less, she is eating fine and taking meds, and she sleeps at night. Unfortunately she isn't barking or coming to the door when we come in, she doesn't seem to remember things like the stairs to the sofa, pee pads (occassionally), etc. Some things have come back since she came home Sunday night, so maybe most of these behaviors will eventually return. The Doc from Boston called last night and we will start a new medication on Saturday. We are going to stick with the current regimin of Prednisone until those meds have been administered. 

I should have kept my blog up with this whole illness thing. I'll try and get back to it eventually.....


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

It's good to hear that Sassy is progressing! Every little step counts! Hope the improvement continues- you guys will be in my thoughts!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm glad she is "holding her own" and that things are heading in the right direction. As always, you all are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Prayers will continue.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Every little step forward is a blessing, keep going Sassy







we know you can do it, we are all still praying to give you all the strength you need to get better each day


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Sassy is such a little fighter,








I am glad she is doing better.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Susan and Sassy,
While I don't post everyday I have had Sassy in my prayers since this ordeal began and will continue to do so. You and your family are in our hearts. Please take care!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sassy began a new drug that will be given once a month on the 15th. We have to give 4 shots, every 12 hours over a 2 day period. My husband will be doing that part....

She is doing OK. She is eating fine. Yesterday she developed an aversion to being picked up and held. Every time we try and pick her up she yelps. The vet checked her out really good this morning and couldn't find any reason for the yelping. Once she gets up in our arms she settles down and is fine. I don't know where that is coming from. I hope this doesn't last long. Maybe she is just sore somewhere.....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Bless her little heart







I am so happy Sassy is eating and progressing, that in itself is a blessing to us all and of course to you Susan and hubby for all that you are going through, but especially for her and all she has to endure to get well. I think of you all each day and I do thank you Susan for keeping us up to date with any little step forward, it warms my heart to know that Sassy is fighting with all her might









I will keep praying for Sassy that she can keep getting better, live a long and happy life with comfort and good health


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm glad to hear things are going well, Sassy is in all of our hearts and minds, along with her family.














Keep fighting Sassy girl!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that Sassy is "hanging in there" and hopeful that the treatments will work.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Poor thing. I hope she's feeling better.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying that each and every day little Sassy improves and the meds 'do-their-thing' and cause no side affects. I think fiesty little Sassy will have a great chance at getting thru this!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Susan, it still sounds positive in her improvement. Way to go John, Susan, and Sassy.





















Keep up the good work. My thoughts and prayers are with you as usual.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Litte Sassy will be in our thoughts and prayers. She is absolutely precious in that new cut! What a beauty


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Gentle hugs to our precious little Sassy









Prayers are most certainly coming her way


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Sassy began a new drug that will be given once a month on the 15th. We have to give 4 shots, every 12 hours over a 2 day period. My husband will be doing that part....
> 
> She is doing OK. She is eating fine. Yesterday she developed an aversion to being picked up and held. Every time we try and pick her up she yelps. The vet checked her out really good this morning and couldn't find any reason for the yelping. Once she gets up in our arms she settles down and is fine. I don't know where that is coming from. I hope this doesn't last long. Maybe she is just sore somewhere.....[/B]


Susan, I am glad to hear that Sassy is starting a new drug. I hope this new aversion to being picked up goes away quickly. We are actually traveling and looking at apartments in the Bay area this weekend and next few days, but I decided to take a second and log in to check on Sassy. We are thinking and praying for Sassy







.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Susan, I just want to wish you and your family, fur and skin







, a Happy "Relaxed" Easter! I'm praying Sassy continues to improve. She is getting the very best of care I'm sure. Frosty sends a special hug to Jolie. He says it's "h--l" to get old, but it is the best alternative!








Dee


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Susan and family. Words can't adequately express how sad I was to see your latest posts on Sassy. I am happy to hear that she is showing improvement and will be looking for the new medications to help her along to better days. I think of her always and will continue to pray for Sassy and all of you. Keep positive thoughts Susan, Sassy is a fighter and we are all praying for her. Take care! ~ Jackie


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I am new to this forum. Sassy looks so sweet in her picture. They become so much a part of your family, it is hard not to do everything you can for them. You want to keep them as long as you can. We had a dalmation that needed orthopedic surgery on her neck at 8 years old. We were torn. She wasn't a puppy, and it was very expensive ($5,000) which we really could not afford. Plus there are no guarantees. But if we could have added a few more years to her life we would have been happy. She lived to smile till she was 15, and that is good for a large dog. (she was a big dal).
So if you can add more years to her life, you will be able to look back on this and be glad you could do it.
It is wonderful that you did the research.







A year seems like a long time, but it will go fast, and be behind you before you know it.

I just read some more updates on Sassy. I hope the new medications work for you. Sassy and your family are going through a lot. When I originally read the post my heart went out to you. You are doing everything possible.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Susan, I just finished reading all the post. I have been crying through the whole thing. I wish there was something I could do to help. God promises not to give us more then we can handle. Sometimes it seems like you just can't continue thats when Jesus picks you up and carries you. We all will hold you up in prayer.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Again I thank each of you for the support. The days are not showing much improvement for Sassy. She is comfortable and alert, but eats less and less. I am in almost daily contact with the doctor in Boston. She doesn't want to be held or bothered. She had her 4 shots over the weekend so I am hoping for a revival in her activity level now that we have finished with those. Her temperatures are OK. Maybe the heavy doses of the antibiotics are causing her to be a little down. I am trying to be optimistic.....


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan, try to keep your spirits up. The poor thing been through so much these past few months, her normal self may take some time to come back. I am sure that once the effects of the medication pass, she'll be feeling better. Remember, we are here for you if you need us.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Susan, thank you for the update on Sassy and I will look forward to the days when she is back to normal. Bless your hearts







Julia


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for the update on Sassy...I'm sorry things aren't going as well as we'd all like, but she's a fighter and thats so important. You're all in my thoughts and prayers and we're sending positive healing thoughts to all of you.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you for keeping us updated. We keep Sassy in our prayers.







Hugs and love to you and your family.

Melanie


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Keep positive!!! Prayers are coming your way everyday


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Susan, I feel so badly for you. From my experience with my first Malt, Rosebud, I know how horrible it is when our babies are not doing well. I hope it is just the antibiotics making her not quite herself and that she perks up very, very soon.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thinking of you and Sassy....hope she feels better soon


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Susan,

How is Sassy doing? I am really hoping and praying for good news







.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww Susan I can't imagine how you must be feeling, you must be worn out with all the worry, I will keep praying and thinking of you all and Sassy too








Perhaps she is just reacting to all the meds she is on, and once they all start to work for her she will pick up again and gradually get back to her happy little self, bless her little heart















Hang in there Susan, and please feel confident that we are all here for you and your family and of course little Sassy


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Just wanted to let you know that you and Sassy are still in my prayers everyday. Remember to take care of yourself also.

I may be being too nosy and you don't have to answer if you don't want to, but I was just wondering who will be taking care of Sassy when you go on your cruise.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Things have been about the same over the last few days.....no worse, not much better. I've found that if I give her plenty of time alone with her food (and no competition from Sadie), Sassy WILL eat. She doesn't eat ravenously, but she is consuming some food and water each day. Hopefully she'll begin to get a little better each day. She has more bloodwork next week.

Stephanie, A classmate of my oldest daughter will come down from Jackson to take care of the dogs. She is 22 and does a lot of pet sitting and a lot of nannying. She has also been around the maltese a good bit when we've been in Jackson. She will be at the house full time with the dogs. I am OK with her going out to get food, or running an errand, but I am paying her a considerable amount of money to be there all the time. IF Sassy were to have a problem the sitter would immediately call my vet. My biggest backup is Jaimie who will be between graduation and beginning her new job. She can be at my house in 2 hours and has promised that she will check in with the sitter and, most importantly, be available to come if an emergency arises. I trust her to make whatever decisions might be required. I feel like the cruise is kind of hanging over my head. Canceling is not an option as this is to celebrate my parent's big anniversary.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan,

I am glad to hear that Sassy is eating if you give her some time...I hope that once the antibiotics settle down that she will bounce back to a little of her normal self.

Sassy - you are always in my prayers....and so is your family.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan we are still keeping you and Sassy in our thoughts and prayers.















Thank you for the continued updates on her progress, I think of you all each day and pray for some progress toward better days for you all very soon


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

i'm praying for you guys too..


feel better soon sassy!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

It sounds like Sassy will be well taken care of while you are on the cruise. I hope you are able to enjoy your parents anniversary.








Carla & Shotzi


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> It sounds like Sassy will be well taken care of while you are on the cruise. I hope you are able to enjoy your parents anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto! You truly deserve to enjoy this cruise with your parents. After all you've been through, it will probably be good for you to get to relax. Even though I'm not sure you will be totally relaxed, because I know Sassy will be on your mind. It sounds like Sassy will be in good hands and Jaimie is such a sweetie to be there for you if you need her. Hopefully by then, Sassy will have improved considerably. Prayers continue each day.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I hope you all have a wonderful and relaxing cruise. It sounds like you have every detail covered so hopefully everything will go as planned. Bon Voyage!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Susan, you and Sassy are still in my prayers. I know it is easier said than done, but please try to relax (the best that you can) while on the cruise.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Things have been about the same over the last few days.....no worse, not much better. I've found that if I give her plenty of time alone with her food (and no competition from Sadie), Sassy WILL eat. She doesn't eat ravenously, but she is consuming some food and water each day. Hopefully she'll begin to get a little better each day. She has more bloodwork next week.
> 
> Stephanie, A classmate of my oldest daughter will come down from Jackson to take care of the dogs. She is 22 and does a lot of pet sitting and a lot of nannying. She has also been around the maltese a good bit when we've been in Jackson. She will be at the house full time with the dogs. I am OK with her going out to get food, or running an errand, but I am paying her a considerable amount of money to be there all the time. IF Sassy were to have a problem the sitter would immediately call my vet. My biggest backup is Jaimie who will be between graduation and beginning her new job. She can be at my house in 2 hours and has promised that she will check in with the sitter and, most importantly, be available to come if an emergency arises. I trust her to make whatever decisions might be required. I feel like the cruise is kind of hanging over my head. Canceling is not an option as this is to celebrate my parent's big anniversary.[/B]


Susan,

It sounds like you have a great pet sitter and Jaimie as a back up sounds awesome!!! I am sure everything will be fine. Are your daughters going on the cruise as well? It sounds like it will be fun!!

During my third year in med school, I had a 24 hr call while on peds. I left for work slightly worried about Miko, he just didn't seem like himself (somewhat less energetic than usual). I had already scheduled my pet walker (a college girl from Vandy) who was stopping by in the afternoon for a few hrs. She took him to a vet b/c she did think he didn't seem himself. The vet thought he was just fine!!! I was still worried....I asked a classmate to stop by later and she thought Miko was just fine. Anyways, my point was...it was the longest 24 hrs of my life







even though Miko was just fine (I think I was just paranoid). Of course, I was seeing sick kids in the hospital on top of all of that... I am sooooooooooo glad med school is over







!!

Have a great trip!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I might not have been clear that the cruise is on May 21. We still have about a month before that trip. Our whole family is going - John and I and the girls and my parents. My brother and his family were going, but they bailed after the whole thing was booked - another story. This is what my parents wanted to do so hopefully it'll be fun for all. My youngest daughter just returned from a cruise last week (her spring break) and she is ready to go again. I lost so many clothes in the hurricane and there hasn't been a lot of activities that have required nice clothes. I am having to spend time in Jackson trying to find some cruise clothes as our mall has very limited availability of stores.

Sassy is somewhat better today. She has eaten more yesterday and today. Today I even saw her rolling around in a pile of clothes - the first time she's done that in 2 weeks! She still doesn't want to be picked up but she seems better with us petting and rubbing on her. She hasn't given anyone a kiss since the seizures.









We are happy for each and every little improvement. I would really like for her to be better and stay better, at least while we are gone. Having Jaimie available to drop everything and come help the sitter is a tremendous load off of my mind. Hopefully it won't be necessary. The ship has wireless internet and I'm sure I'll be attached to the laptop trying to stay updated.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Susan, you have it all under control, time to spoil yourself. You have a hard year you need to sit back and smell the roses. I will keep praying. Sassy is a fighter, she knows how much you love her. Big hug to you.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan I think you need to have a break and I am sure Sassy will be well cared for, it's time for you to relax a little too, it has been a very difficult time for you all








I am so pleased to hear that Sassy is eating and showing small improvements, that is wonderful news, I will continue to keep you all in my prayers, especially little Sassy


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Susan,

I've been watching for updates on Sassy and am glad to see that you posted today. Thank goodness she came through that rough period from a few weeks ago. I was so scared for you. It all seemed like Deja Vu for me. I'm so glad that she's continuing to improve!!!! I think a miracle occurred.

Hugs,
Cathy


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Glad she is doing better!







I also agree it will be great for you guys to go on a vacation!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Just wondering how little Miss Sassy is doing today!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm sorry to say that Sassy is not doing well. Ever since she had the seizures 3 weeks ago today, she has been eating very poorly. We went to Jackson for a week and she rebounded pretty nicely - going up and down the stairs and was much more active. On Tuesday she stopped eating. She hadn't really been eating enough to sustain her weight but she had been eating. I emailed the neurologist in Boston who called me early this morning. I hurried her right into the vet for bloodwork and we are waiting to hear about that. Meanwhile we have stopped the heavy duty antibiotics, thinking that those may be depressing her appetite. I have been force feeding and will step that up even more since she has lost 1 pound in the last 3 weeks. She is alert and she drinks water and pees. Maybe the bloodwork will give us more of a clue about what is going on. She is supposed to have the 3rd chemo treatment on Monday but we will have to see if they want to give that or not......


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this about Sassy. I still pray for her everyday. I wish you had better news for us, but you know you have tons of love and support and prayers for Sassy from your friends here. Please let us know what you find out from the bloodwork. Get better soon Sassy! We love you dearly.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So sorry to hear this. Please know that you and little Miss Sassy are in my thoughts and prayers every day.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, Susan. I'm so sorry to hear that Sassy isn't doing good.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan I am so sorry to hear that Sassy isn't doing as well







both you and Sassy are in my thoughts and prayers every day.







I truly pray that this is a temporary thing and Sassy will soon begin to eat and gain weight again







Please let us know how her bloodwork goes


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Sassy















So sorry to hear she isn't improving







. Poor little sweetie. I can't imagine what you are going through.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> I'm sorry to say that Sassy is not doing well. Ever since she had the seizures 3 weeks ago today, she has been eating very poorly. We went to Jackson for a week and she rebounded pretty nicely - going up and down the stairs and was much more active. On Tuesday she stopped eating. She hadn't really been eating enough to sustain her weight but she had been eating. I emailed the neurologist in Boston who called me early this morning. I hurried her right into the vet for bloodwork and we are waiting to hear about that. Meanwhile we have stopped the heavy duty antibiotics, thinking that those may be depressing her appetite. I have been force feeding and will step that up even more since she has lost 1 pound in the last 3 weeks. She is alert and she drinks water and pees. Maybe the bloodwork will give us more of a clue about what is going on. She is supposed to have the 3rd chemo treatment on Monday but we will have to see if they want to give that or not......[/B]


Susan, I am sorry to hear that







. I really, really hope its just the heavy duty antibiotics.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that Sassy isn't doing well. Hopefully it will be from the antibiotics. 
Carla & Shotzi


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan, I am so sorry that Sassy isn't feeling well. I haven't been posting much lately, but I have been checking on this thread. I hope that things turn around quickly.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that Sassy is not doing well, you are in my prayers


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

We are all praying for little Sassy.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Of course the bloodwork was all fine. As usual Miss Sassy doesn't have anything that is easy to diagnose. The neurologist says to discontinue all antibiotics and we are beginning to decrease the steroids. I refuse to let her starve so I am literally putting food down her throat every couple of hours. I am to send the doc in Boston a status report over the weekend and he will decide Monday morning whether to give the Chemo as planned.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

Susan, I am so sorry to hear that Sassy isn't feeling well. Hopefully it's from the anitbiotics. You will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

It breaks my heart every time I read of Sassy having even a minor setback. I do hope things turn around for her, soon. Thinking of you guys...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Susan, this all may be old suggestions but, are you allowed to supplement with Nutrical? Sometimes that ups their appetite.
A little yogurt might help too or even powdered acidopholous in her food to help grow some
good bacteria in her gut that may have been killed off with the antibiotics.

Hope Sassy feels better soon.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What a roller coaster ride!








You will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers!
Hang in there and be tough Sassy girl!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh I hope that things start looking up soon. You and little Sassy will be in my thoughts


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I wish she start eating soon. I'm so sorry that it is not easy to diagnose this.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Susan, I am so sorry to see that Sassy isn't doing well. This is such a mystery and so sad, not knowing what to do. I will keep watching to see what is going on with you and Sassy.







Julia


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan,

I am so sorry that Sassy is not doing well. I hope that the adjustments that the doctor has you doing will work for your little girls appetite and that she will start giving those kisses soon.

Prayers are always with you...every day.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Susan, I am so sorry Sassy isn't doing well. I will continue to pray for her and you.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

It breaks my heart that things aren't going well.......one step forward, two steps back.







Hopefully that cycle will break soon.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Susan, I am so sorry to hear that Sassy isn't doing well right now. We continue to pray for "our little fighter" that very soon she will make that turn around the corner bringing her to better days. I can't imagine how you feel with all that you have to deal with. I am so grateful that Sassy has the Dr. in Boston as well as your vet. Think of you and Sassy every day. Hold on to positive thoughts. I do believe that Miracles do happen and hope one day soon we can call Sassy our little miracle baby. Take care!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan I am just wondering how little Sassy is doing today, I think of her every day and pray that she is doing better and eating more.








I am still keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers, especially little Sassy


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

we are prayin for you Sassy


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Susan, I read your blog and I just didn't know what to say except hang in there and I really hope things will turn around for Sassy














. I think about her all the time.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Wanted to let you know that we have continued to keep Sassy in our prayers.







We pray for knowledge for the Vets treating her, for her return to good health and for your peace of mind.

Melanie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Last night I cooked a fresh piece of chicken and Sassy ate a little! I don't like to get too excited but a little is better than the NONE that she has had since last Monday. This morning she woke me up prancing around the rooom, peeing and pooping. She stayed out of her carrier for several hours....even climbing the stairs to get on the couch 3 times. I actually got a KISS! She ate a fair amt of breakfast and seems to be doing much better today. I am afraid to be optimistic, but this is way better than yesterday. Maybe the Baytril was the problem. She was on a dosage that was something like 4 times higher than a dog her size would normally have. She is acting like a different dog today.

Chemo is again tomorrow, so we'll see.......


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh my Susan that is great to see she is feeling better today, very encouraging indeed, I sure hope it continues and Sassy is back to being closer to herself soon. Please give her a hug and kiss for Scooby and I and tell her that we are thinking of her every single day and our prayers are still coming her way
















Thank you Susan for the good report, I have been hoping something nice would happen soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Good news, I know she is far from being well, but we have to be thankful for every little improvement. I am still praying. It was great to see that Sassy gave her mommy a kiss.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Awwww so glad sassy is feeling a lil better today and that she gave you a kiss.Sassy is in our thoughts everyday.She is a strong lil girl


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Glad to hear Sassy is doing better today!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

yay Sassy! continued prayers for more good days to follow









noselicks from a buttercup and her ann marie


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hope you found the problem! Sounds like she is more like herself now!!!







Praise the Lord for the little things and we'll keep praying!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad Sassy is feeling better.She sure has a rough time.Boo was on Baytril once & he got listless,& wouldn't eat & was gagging.The vet changed him to Amoxicillen & he was ok.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Don't ever not get excited over the little steps! Without lows, we don't have highs. I'm praying for many more highs for you and Sassy. I have a feeling she'll get back to normal soon, the meds are surely the culprit!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh we love the good days! I'm hoping for many more.


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Codi and I are hoping, praying and crossing fingers for much more good news!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Any good news is a reason to celebrate.







I pray she continues to eat and give you those kisses.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

What wonderful news. I hope Sassy continues to improve.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I hope that we hear more and more reports that Sassy is having a good day. God bless you, little girl.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for the update. I got tears in my eyes (happy tears) to hear that Sassy is feeling better and giving mommie a kiss. You and Sassy are still in my prayers everyday. Looking forward to more good news. Get Well Soon Sassy! We all love you so much!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Susan I hope that Sassy continues to improve and that she does well with the chemo.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Great to hear you finally got a well deserved and much missed kiss! Prayers will continue for you and little Miss Sassy.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Take every day as it comes and embrace it to it's fullest! I am so glad that Sassy is on the up swing again.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh such good news, kisses, eating, pooping, peeing and prancing!! Way to go Sassy girl!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sassy is much better today. The doc in Boston decided to hold off a few days on the Chemo drug to make sure she was back to eating regularly. She is so much more active and her appetite isn't quite as hearty as it was prior to the sepsis, but it is so much better than it has been for a while. She hasn't been sleeping much and is exploring the whole house. I dread the chemo drug but I'll be watching her temp like a hawk and hopefully we'll avoid a complication this time. I am waiting for the vet to give the go ahead for that drug......


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Sassy is much better today. The doc in Boston decided to hold off a few days on the Chemo drug to make sure she was back to eating regularly. She is so much more active and her appetite isn't quite as hearty as it was prior to the sepsis, but it is so much better than it has been for a while. She hasn't been sleeping much and is exploring the whole house. I dread the chemo drug but I'll be watching her temp like a hawk and hopefully we'll avoid a complication this time. I am waiting for the vet to give the go ahead for that drug......[/B]

















Way to go Sassy, what a little fighter






















Thank you Susan for the good news, I sure hope Sassy takes the chemo better this time round















Our thoughts and prayers are still coming your way Sassy, Susan and family


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

thank God.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Susan, I am so glad that Sassy is doing abit better, I will keep praying, maybe the next time she has chemo she will do better,hugs to you


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so happy to see Sassy has improved ... the meds can be such a blessing!!... but at the same time can sometimes throw them off. Glad that it appears Sassy's 'setback" was result of the meds. 
Little Sassy... you sure do keep your mama on her toes! and all of us on our knees! Prayers will continue for you little girl!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan,

So glad to hear that Sassy is such a little fighter. I am glad that the meds are now adjusted so that she is feeling better...keep it up little girl.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Keeping our fingers crossed, hang in there sweety


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sassy had her chemo treatment today. The doc wanted to wait a few days to give her a chance to recover her appetite. Since coming off of the Baytril she is like a different dog! She is so much more active and she's eating so much better. I hope and pray that this round of chemo will not knock her backwards. She'll go in on Tuesday for more bloodwork. I'm beginning to wonder if she isn't part cat.....just when I give up she bounces back. I figure she's used about 3 lives in all of this ordeal. 

PS Her weight was up 6 ounces since I've been force feeding!! I'm trying to get her back up around 5 pounds so that she'll have some wiggle room if and when the next setback occurs.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Sassy had her chemo treatment today. The doc wanted to wait a few days to give her a chance to recover her appetite. Since coming off of the Baytril she is like a different dog! She is so much more active and she's eating so much better. I hope and pray that this round of chemo will not knock her backwards. She'll go in on Tuesday for more bloodwork. I'm beginning to wonder if she isn't part cat.....just when I give up she bounces back. I figure she's used about 3 lives in all of this ordeal.
> 
> PS Her weight was up 6 ounces since I've been force feeding!! I'm trying to get her back up around 5 pounds so that she'll have some wiggle room if and when the next setback occurs.[/B]


I hope things go more smoothly this month...thanks for the update!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

you are so strong! just like Sassy. She will get better


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Sassy had her chemo treatment today. The doc wanted to wait a few days to give her a chance to recover her appetite. Since coming off of the Baytril she is like a different dog! She is so much more active and she's eating so much better. I hope and pray that this round of chemo will not knock her backwards. She'll go in on Tuesday for more bloodwork. I'm beginning to wonder if she isn't part cat.....just when I give up she bounces back. I figure she's used about 3 lives in all of this ordeal.
> 
> PS Her weight was up 6 ounces since I've been force feeding!! I'm trying to get her back up around 5 pounds so that she'll have some wiggle room if and when the next setback occurs.[/B]



Yay, Sassy!!







Hope everthing continues to go well







!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I hope all goes very well this time for little Sassy







I will keep you all and Sassy in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Yay Sassy, it so great to hear good news from you.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... GOOD NEWS SUSAN!! STAY STRONG SASSY!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Thats great news, I hope all goes well


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Every time I see there is an update, I hesitate before I open it since it has been such an up and down time for your baby. Today's message was what we are all praying for. I sure hope she continues forward from here.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Susan thank you for the update. I will keep praying, I am so glad little Sassy is feeling better.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww Good girl Sassy..You stay strong


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so happy to see little Sassy improved so ! Now pryaing like crazy that theis round of chemo 'sets well" and little Sassy continues down the road to recovery with NO detours!
Susan.. you are made of "good-stuff" that's for sure...you've had such an emotional roller-coaster ride!! but as long as the end result is that little Sassy does well..and with all the prayers.. she has to!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Pat


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

what a great update, prayers sent, go sassy


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Wonderful news! I am so glad to hear that Sassy is doing better.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Susan, I just got on for a minute to see how Sassy is doing. I'm so happy to hear some good news. Stay as positive as you can and know that I continue tp pray for you and our Sassy each day.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I wanted to give you another update on Sassy's condition. This is the 6th day after chemotherapy and she went in for bloodwork this morning. The doc in Boston called, as did our vet, to say that the bloodwork looks very good. She is slowly gaining weight, very slowly! I wish her appetite was stronger, but I can continue to supplement with several syringe feedings each day. She is more active each day. She even barked on Sunday. This is music to our ears! She will have more bloodwork on Saturday in preparation for 4 injections that she gets mid month (on Wed. and Thursday of next week). She is slightly anemic, but the specialist is not concerned about it. 

I am taking this one day at a time. I don't want to be overly optimistic, but for today she is doing well.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What great news, Susan.







I'm coming in late on this post, but am sending love and prayers to you and Sassy, and your entire family for continued strength and more positive results.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh what wonderful news









You go Sassy girl, we are all behind you!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That's great news!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Susan I am so happy for you. I know it's because we are all praying for her. I almost cryed when you said you heard her bark she is becoming stronger.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

what good news







continued happy thoughts going to sassy and family









we love you sassy!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

One day at a time and hopefully this treatment will work.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Great news!







Go Sassy!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Great News!! Bless you both!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Good news to hear! Keep up the good work Sassy


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

What wonderful news


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Great news!!! I hope she continues to do well







!!


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Yay!! Some good news!!


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

Thats wonderful news!!! We were just thinking of her yesterday and wondering how she was doing!!!!
Still sending out loving thoughts and prayers for her...


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Way to go Sassy! Prayers will continue to come your way.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Susan,

I had been busy with tax season so I did not know about this thread until tonight. I tried reading every post until the end so I can be caught up and will be able to now get updates. I am so sorry about your Sassy but I am happy that it looks like she is on her way to recovery since she has now tolerated the 6th day of chemotherapy and is not seizing. You and Sassy will be in my prayers.. I will be following this thread for updates.

Hugs & prayers, Susan, Skeeter, Sassy, Panda & Lexi













> Hi everyone,
> I wanted to give you another update on Sassy's condition. This is the 6th day after chemotherapy and she went in for bloodwork this morning. The doc in Boston called, as did our vet, to say that the bloodwork looks very good. She is slowly gaining weight, very slowly! I wish her appetite was stronger, but I can continue to supplement with several syringe feedings each day. She is more active each day. She even barked on Sunday. This is music to our ears! She will have more bloodwork on Saturday in preparation for 4 injections that she gets mid month (on Wed. and Thursday of next week). She is slightly anemic, but the specialist is not concerned about it.
> 
> I am taking this one day at a time. I don't want to be overly optimistic, but for today she is doing well.[/B]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

just wanted to let everyone know that Susan's internet is down...Sassy is doing well..if ne thing happens i will let u guys know


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

So glad to hear that Sassy girl is doing better. We are all pulling for her!!!


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Susan, Sassy is so pretty in any hair cut. She has the cutest face. She is in my prayers.... we all have hope and feel that she will come through with the chemotherapy, your wonderful doctor, and all your love and care.

Hugs & Prayers, Susan & my furkidz in NJ





> Thank you for all the PM's and posts asking about Sassy. I should have posted earlier, but we have been very focused on researching Sassy's disease to make the best possible decisions.
> 
> After we got back from Auburn I began reading a Yahoo board about dogs with GME. A vet neurologist at a well known animal hospital in Boston is having wonderful success using a chemotherapy drug called Lomustine. He has a fantastic record with the dogs going into a long term remission. We faxed this doctor last Monday and he contacted us and our vet immediately. We had Sassy go in for blood work, he formulated a treatment plan with our vet, and we start chemotherapy tomorrow. I don't know if this will work for Sassy, but I truly believe that we are still in the early stages of the disease and must treat aggressively. This is probably Sassy's best chance. The treatment will last for a year and she will take the drug once a month. Blood work will be done on a very rigid schedule to determine if the therapy is working. Hopefully the neurologist will be able to continue to work with our vet, though I am ready to go to Boston on a moment's notice if necessary.
> 
> ...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey everyone. I just wanted to give a little update. Sassy had more bloodwork on Saturday. The vet in Boston is a little concerned because the white count is not going up and he is not so happy about that. After a discussion about Sassy's not so great appetite, he has asked us not to give the mid month injections that were supposed to be done on Wed. and Thursday. He is concerned that those injections might depress an already iffy appetite. He is aware that we will be out of the country and that we would really like to make things as simple as possible for our sitter. I am relieved that we aren't adding this medication to her system right now. Once I get home I can deal with whatever happens; I would just like to get through 10 days without a crisis. 

On a good note, she is eating a little and allowing me to syringe feed whenever I need to. Maximum Calorie canned food (by Eukanuba) and a syringe are an absolute must for people whose dogs are having eating problems. I am thankful for this food! She continues to improve and is seeking attention from me more each day. She isn't as adverse to being picked up. 

I have made an appointment with my vet for Friday so that they can check her out real good before we leave on Saturday. Also Jaimie is coming over on Wednesday so she'll take a look too (AND I get to see PIXEL!!!!!!!!) I will update you before I leave.....


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Susan, Im so sorry that I have never posted a reply or anything like that. Im too much of a coward to read about your poor baby!

Im so so very sorry. But I have been praying and sending lots of hugs and kisses and nose wicks to you and sassy.






































I know she is very sick, but as I said, Im such a coward when it comes to hearing about how sick some of our babies get. I know what Chloe has been through the last few days, is nothing, compared to what you are going through.

So I hope you will accept my deepest apologies for never posting. Im sorry.























But sassy sure looks like a sweetie pie in her outfit and I love her looks. 

Sending lots of warm wishes

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww...







Prayers.... that Sassy will have no problems while your away Susan


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Sounds like things are a little bit better....you're all in my prayers.







Have a wonderful visit with Jaimie and Pixel!







, and have a wonderful time on the cruise!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I will keep praying.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Susan I hope you are able to enjoy some of your upcoming trip. I will keep Sassy in my thoughts and prayers.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Susan,
Glad to see little Sassy is doing so well. She is in good hands.
Enjoy your much-deserved vacation!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Susan I'm glad to read she's eating and wants picked up. Thanks for the update. I think of her often and what you guys must be going through. Hoping you have a problem free trip.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

We seem to take one step forward and two back. Sassy hasn't eaten anything in 48 hours. Her temp is a bit higher than it has been. I was glad that Jaimie was coming over today. She was fairly active with Pixel and Sadie running around but was grumpy when I gave her syringes of food. It is very disheartening to see her having a bad couple of days. I called our vet and we are giving another antibiotic, hoping to head off the beginnings on an infection. If she isn't better by Friday we'll do more bloodwork. 

PS. Sadie and I really enjoyed our visit with Pixel (and Jaimie, of course). Jaimie did some grooming on Sassy since her hair has grown quite a bit since she got her Chemo cut in February. Pixel is absolutely adorable. She is a nice, laid back puppy. I was quite proud of Sadie who was nicely behaved and didn't act too territorial. Sassy interacted somewhat with Pixel. She didn't want to be left out of the activity between Sadie and Pixel, but she just isn't feeling well.....


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Sassy is always in our prayers...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Susan, I was hoping little Sassy would be doing better. I will keep praying for her. I want you to know that I am praying for you to. Hugs to you.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you for the update. We are so very sorry, the news is less then best health. We keep Sassy and your family in our prayers.







Glad you got to meet Pixel and see Jaimie though.

God Bless,
Melanie


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> We seem to take one step forward and two back. Sassy hasn't eaten anything in 48 hours. Her temp is a bit higher than it has been. I was glad that Jaimie was coming over today. She was fairly active with Pixel and Sadie running around but was grumpy when I gave her syringes of food. It is very disheartening to see her having a bad couple of days. I called our vet and we are giving another antibiotic, hoping to head off the beginnings on an infection. If she isn't better by Friday we'll do more bloodwork.
> 
> PS. Sadie and I really enjoyed our visit with Pixel (and Jaimie, of course). Jaimie did some grooming on Sassy since her hair has grown quite a bit since she got her Chemo cut in February. Pixel is absolutely adorable. She is a nice, laid back puppy. I was quite proud of Sadie who was nicely behaved and didn't act too territorial. Sassy interacted somewhat with Pixel. She didn't want to be left out of the activity between Sadie and Pixel, but she just isn't feeling well.....[/B]


Susan, I am sorry to hear about Sassy's poor appetite.







I really hope she will be better soon!! It sounds like a fun visit with Jaimie and Pixel. Any pictures???


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I know the ups and downs must be awfully frustrating and exhausting emotionally for you.
Big hugs and prayers coming your way....


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Sassy's bad days I think must make you all the more grateful for her good days. Suffering myself from fibromyalgia, I know how easily I go from feeling "good" to feeling like sh**. In life, there are some things that we have absolutely no control over. But we must remember there is One who does have control. And as long as we have faith, everything will work out. Maybe not the way we wished, but the way it is meant to.
I can tell you personally that I have fallen in love with your whole family and I wish there was a way that I could help. If you are ever in the WV area just know that I will be available whenever for whatever. Just ask Jaimie







! 
I know that you are extremely busy with your caring for Sassy and your other fluffbutts. So thank you for keeping us informed as best as you can. We all anxiously await hearing about Sassy. I have talked to my hubby so many times re the fluffs on SM that he has begun to say I'm a little







. That's fine, cause I can see that he loves our fluffs as much as I do when he thinks I am not looking.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Susan, Sassy is in my prayers and thoughts. I am so sorry she is taking more steps backwards than forward. I will be looking for updates when you have time.

I am glad that you got to visit with Jaimie and Pixel. Jaimie is such a wonderful person and vet and Pixel is so adorable.

Susan, Skeeter, Sassy, Panda & Lexi



> We seem to take one step forward and two back. Sassy hasn't eaten anything in 48 hours. Her temp is a bit higher than it has been. I was glad that Jaimie was coming over today. She was fairly active with Pixel and Sadie running around but was grumpy when I gave her syringes of food. It is very disheartening to see her having a bad couple of days. I called our vet and we are giving another antibiotic, hoping to head off the beginnings on an infection. If she isn't better by Friday we'll do more bloodwork.
> 
> PS. Sadie and I really enjoyed our visit with Pixel (and Jaimie, of course). Jaimie did some grooming on Sassy since her hair has grown quite a bit since she got her Chemo cut in February. Pixel is absolutely adorable. She is a nice, laid back puppy. I was quite proud of Sadie who was nicely behaved and didn't act too territorial. Sassy interacted somewhat with Pixel. She didn't want to be left out of the activity between Sadie and Pixel, but she just isn't feeling well.....[/B]


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... i'm sadden to hear bad news...







Try to remain strong Susan... Sassy is a fighter!








Prayers for Sassy


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

This may be my last update before my cruise. We leave tomorrow morning for Miami and the ship departs on Sunday. 

Sassy is now in Baton Rouge with Jaimie. My daughter and I just returned from taking her over there. She is not doing well. I really hated to move her away from home, but Jaimie had concerns as to whether the sitter would really be able to manage Sassy in her current condition. At least Jaimie will know what to do and she can always go back the ICU at LSU Vet school. We don't even have a full time ICU in my area. In addition my regular vet is going to be out of town most of the time that we'll be gone. Jaimie very kindly offered for Sassy to stay with her and we all feel that it is the best thing for Sassy. John and I trust Jaimie completely and if difficult decisions must be made she knows that we only want for Sassy to have a decent quality of life. Right now that quality isn't so good. We are still hopeful that she'll get over this slump, but we take it one hour at a time. 

I'll be checking in with Jaimie during the cruise but I won't be accessing the boards. Jaimie is welcome to update you on Sassy's condition......

There has been much written about the good and the bad of the internet. This is a good story. Were it not for the the internet and this particular board I would never have had the opportunity and the priviledge to meet Jaimie. No matter what the end result is with Sassy, our family is very, very fortunate.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Susan, I am so sorry to hear that Sassy isn't doing well. At least you have the piece of mind knowing that she is in excellent hands. You and your baby will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh Susan, I am finding it hard to hold back my tears.
Bless your heart! I know it must be very difficult to leave her right now...Praise the Lord you have Jaimie!!!
I will pray that Sassy will improve and gain strength while you are away.
Big hugs...
traci


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh Susan, I am so sorry that things aren't a lot better. I have been and will continue to keep Sassy and you and your whole family in my prayers. I hope that under the circumstances, you can still enjoy your cruise and your parent's anniversary. Thank God for Jaimie and her offer to keep Sassy for you while you are away. I think that is a wonderful idea. Hopefully you will come back and Sassy will be doing much better. Have a safe trip and try to relax and enjoy yourself. God Bless!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww....





















Susan ..Sassy is in good hands


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm so sorry this is happening to Sassy again. Poor little darling thing has been through so much. I'm glad Jaimie can take her while you are gone. I can't think of a better thing for her right now.

I hope you guys are able to have a good time on the cruise. Just know Sassy is in good hands and our prayers for her recovery will continue.
Big Hugs!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of the recent problems Sassy is having. It is so good for Sassy and your family that Jaimie has her. We, as a board, are all blessed to have Jaimie among us.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Still sending our hugs and prayers for Sassy. Jaime will take great care of her while you are away. That is really kind of Jaime to do that.














Sassy


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Poor Sassy







I pray that she will feel better very soon. Enjoy your break


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Still sending our hugs and prayers for Sassy. Jaime will take great care of her while you are away. That is really kind of Jaime to do that.














Sassy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Susan, it breaks my heart, little Sassy is trying so hard to get better. Jamie is a God send, please try and enjoy your cruise, you need some time to laugh and spoil yourself. I love cruises. I will continue to pray for you and Sassy.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry she is not better. This is so sad. I hope she has some fun at Jaimie's house with Parker and Pixel and she can forget that she is sick. sometimes that's all you need when you are sick, just some good company. Jaimie is such a good person, and she knows what to do or where to take her if she needs more medical help. 

Try to have some fun, I have no idea how you are going to do it but just try. you need it after all you've been through and hopefully when you come back she is all better. we keep praying for her in the mean time


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Aww, I feel so bad that things aren't going better.....thank God Jaimie is able to take her home with her. I know it will be hard, but try and enjoy your cruise and your parents anniversary celebration. I know Sassy will be thrilled silly to see her mommy when you return. Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

